# Latest Labs: From Hyper to Hypo



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Afternoon everyone,

After being very hyper, I have now gone hypo. I have another appointment at the docs on Tuesday, but wanted some opinions before I went 

My first three lab results are in bold type in my previous thread *here* for those interested.

I was told to stay on 15mg/day carbimazole until my uptake scan in September, but then I got these on 1/8:

*TSH...... 4.04 .... (0.27 - 4.2) 
FT3....... 3.8 ..... (3.1 - 6.8)
FT4....... 10.1 ... (12 - 22)*

Two weeks later, these at 15/8, same ranges:

*TSH...... 5.12
FT3....... 3.9
FT4....... 9.7*

What's going on here? Why the sudden drop?

I suppose my main question is, should I stick to the 15mg a day until I see the doc on Tues or should I drop it to say 10mg now?
Thank you for looking.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You need to call your doctors office and tell them you want to reduce your dose based on your below range FT-3.

TSH should be completely ignored at this time in your journey as the Free tests are telling what is actually happening in your body.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rain said:


> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> After being very hyper, I have now gone hypo. I have another appointment at the docs on Tuesday, but wanted some opinions before I went
> 
> ...


Do you feel hypo? That would be an important criteria. There is a lag time between TSH and the FREES.

I always opt for doing what the doctor says to do.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I actually haven't read up on hypo symptoms, but I do feel awfully tired the last couple of weeks. More than usual. My heartrate feels normal. I will wait to see what the doc says, just worried why it had dropped so quick


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rain said:


> I actually haven't read up on hypo symptoms, but I do feel awfully tired the last couple of weeks. More than usual. My heartrate feels normal. I will wait to see what the doc says, just worried why it had dropped so quick


You may have binding or blocking or stimulating antibodies attacking the receptor sites.

Perhaps you can talk to your doc about running some of the tests listed below?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Please let us know what the doctor has to say and what will be done on your behalf about all of this.


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

Andros said:


> You may have binding or blocking or stimulating antibodies attacking the receptor sites.
> 
> Perhaps you can talk to your doc about running some of the tests listed below?
> 
> ...


I asked him yesterday, and he said he wants to wait and see what the uptake scan shows before doing anything else, then he'll be happy to order them for me. The scan is scheduled 13/9.
He has also dropped me from 15 carbimazole a day, to 15 one day, 10 the next etc, I am to get more labs in 3 weeks, just before the scan.


----------

